# Merry Christmas From The Beatles!



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Starting today, December 24, 2015, The Beatles music will be available on many of the most popular streaming music services including Amazon Prime Music. 

While The Beatles have made 13 studio albums and 4 compilation albums available, as of now only 10 studio albums are available on Amazon Prime.

I first heard the news from a Tech podcast I listen to every day. I quickly went to my Spotify account and, sure enough, all 17 albums are available for streaming, and for download by Premium subscribers. Guess what I'll be listening to for the next few days! 

More info is available at this BBC.com article: http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35166985

I hope all of you are as thrilled by this as I am. Enjoy!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Really enjoyed finding The White Album!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

As a _longtime_ fan, this made me very happy!  I've been streaming Beatles music on my Amazon Echo.

Amazon Prime's Beatles Playlists are excellent, too! Here's a list:

50 Great Beatles Songs
Beatles Dance Party
Beatles Road Trip
Beatles in Love
Acoustic Beatles
Beatles Deep Cuts
Psychedelic Beatles
Run with the Beatles


----------

